# Three Different Company Names for Pay



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I've noticed for the last few weeks the name that is listed under my pay from Uber keeps changing. Any particular reason for this?

_ACH DEP UBER USALLC XXXXXXXXX - 1/20

CORPORATE ACH XXXXXXXXXX RAISER,LLC EDI PAYMNT - 12/30

CORPORATE ACH XXXXXXXXXX UBER TECH 2359 EDI PAYMNT - 12/2_


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I've noticed for the last few weeks the name that is listed under my pay from Uber keeps changing. Any particular reason for this?


Follow the bouncing ball ... harder to sue a "moving target". Wonder if that means we'll get more than 1 1099?


----------

